# The Funky Meters



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

One of the best if you are looking for deep groove pocket funk infused dance music!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> One of the best if you are looking for deep groove pocket funk infused dance music!


You are a man of many talents. :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

"Ain't no use" from that album is a great song. And I love the guitar solo too


----------

